# Orchestral libraries, split patches vs combo



## mllmob (Jan 15, 2019)

On market we have libraries like spitfire symphonic sttings brass with violins 1, 2, violas etc split patches, but also libraries like metropolis arks with combo patches. What is difference for orchestrating with one or another except split patches taking more time to get same or similar result?
Also split patches taking more pc resources as well.
Some people say split patches will teach you to orchestrate better, but i dont see connection for this statement.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm not very experienced with orchestral libraries, but I'd say that by using separate patches per instrument you have greater flexibility and control over the individual instruments of the orchestra. When you are using patches of multiple instruments combined you are probably not able to change the volume or apply other kinds of modulation and expression to the individual instruments within that patch. In other words you are using broad brushstrokes. What suits your needs the best depends on the type of music you want to make.


----------

